# 05/24 Vets Stadium Long Beach, CA



## tripple3 (May 21, 2015)

Swap for Cycles. Bicycles and motorcycles. Come on out and get some bits an pieces, accessories, or another project.... 
I will be there again early.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2015)

All loaded up and ready for the swap Sunday. See you there.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2015)

A lot of that stuff sold at the last Coasters Swap,but there's a bunch more that needs to GO!!! Scott & I will be there bright & early Sunday morning,spot #23.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2015)

See you there.....


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> See you there.....




We are in line already. Cory is driving and I have my challenger here for sale again come on out and ride it.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 24, 2015)

i hope some one took there crameras to the show!!!!lets see some picture!!!!!and thanks for the pictures so fare guys .


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> i hope some one took there crameras to the show!!!!lets see some picture!!!!!and thanks for the pictures so fare guys .




Not really too much to take pics of today except for all the bikes of the bike guys that were there of course. I picked up this blue Raleigh with a bunch of cool parts and a really sweet Packard badge from FordMike65.  thanks Mike


----------



## GTV (May 24, 2015)

OMG! Beating my head against a wall right now! I thought this was a motorcycle only swap. I've got a truck load full of old bikes and parts to unload, I was planning on making the trip over from AZ. Is there anything else coming up soon in So Cal??


----------



## abe lugo (May 24, 2015)

Its a monthly swap. Sometimes is great for sellers, sometimes its great for buyers.  I have had good times as both there.  The early birds get most of the good stuff.  If you are not preregistered with a spot you need to get there very earlier in the morning to make line as a vendor.  
Lookup toppingevents.com


----------

